# Rascal is 15 today!



## burk (Aug 1, 2005)

Been a member here for years, but have never had much to contribute. So thought I would commemorate this special occasion by 
posting a birthday photo or two of our Rascal who celebrated his 15th birthday on August 1. He lives up to his name, rules the house and still plays like a pup.  Happy Birthday to Rascal.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=55606:Happy_bday_to_you.jpg]


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh wow, you have been a member for a while! I'm glad you decided to post!

Oh and *HAPPY 15TH BIRTHDAY, RASCAL!!!!*


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

First of all since this is your first post, I guess no one has had a chance to say :Welcome 1: so glad you decided to celebrate being a member and your little Rascals 15th birthday. :chili: :chili: :chili: Wow! Happy Birthday little Rascal you are such a real little beauty uh handsome. I hope you have many more and looks like your mommy/daddy have taken such good care of you. Thanks for sharing this with us. and please keep sharing congratulations to both of you.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wow ..15  happy birthday sweetheart :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww he doesn't look a day over 3! :wub2: Congrats! I hope my baby lives as long as him! He has a great silky coat! 

Here's your official :Welcome 3: sign. Wow, you've been here sooo long and this is your first post! You should post some more!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

You are blessed to have a such a baby of 15! :wub: I wish you many more happy years with him. Welcome to SM!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Geeeez what took you so long!!!  

This is a great reason to post!!! Rascal is adorable and looks so healthy and youthful!!! You've done a great job with him! We'd love to learn more about him so I hope this won't be your first and last post at the same time!!!

[attachment=55608:1t.gif][attachment=55609:5t.gif]
*Happy Birthday, Rascal!!*[attachment=55610arty_smilie.gif]


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Rascal looks like a young whipper-snapper! Happy birthday, handsome guy.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: HAPPY 15TH BIRTHDAY HANDSOME BOY :wub: :wub: 


wow he looks good for his age


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rascal!! I second all the others, he looks simply fantastic. I would never guess he was 15. 

And welcome to SM!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow, 15 years...that is just so wonderful! I hope they have all been happy and healthy! Happy Birthday to Rascal!! arty:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow he looks great! Happy Birthday to your little Rascal! I really envy that silky coat. I wish you many more years with that handsome boy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome little Rascal! Hope you're having a great day!!
[attachment=55636:Birthday_0109.jpg]


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rascal!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Rascal has a stunning coat! Happy Birthday!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RASCAL!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy 15th Birthday Rascal!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow... what a handsome little fluff he is!

Happy Birthday, sweetheart! :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Now that we've seen Rascal, we want more. Please keep posting pictures of your darling boy.

Happy 15th Rascal!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Rascal you are so cute, I hope you had a great birthday and enjoyed your cake. :Sooo cute: 
it is so nice to meet you.
Brenda and Jodi


----------



## burk (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow  ! Thank you very much for all the Birthday wishes for Rascal! It was quite a surprise! Here is a photo taken about 10 years ago.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday beautiful Rascal.
xoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

arty: arty: 
Happy Birthday!!!
:cheer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Rascal!! :dancing banana:

I hope your day was truly special. :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Rascal's a beautiful boy! I love his coat.
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Burk @ Aug 9 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815833


> Wow  ! Thank you very much for all the Birthday wishes for Rascal! It was quite a surprise! Here is a photo taken about 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, he ages quite well! B)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow!! Happy Birthday, Rascal!!! Thanks for sharing!! 

:cheer:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow happy birthday rascal! you are looking fab, not a day over 5 lol xxxx


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Rascal is looking good at 15!! Happy Birthday!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday,Rascal.what a handsome boy you are. :biggrin:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, happy birthday, Rascal. You don't look a day over...maybe 5???? :biggrin: Thanks for sharing! Darling pics!


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

What a marvelously handsome and dignified man! Happy Birthday, Rascal!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:Flowers 2: Happy Birthday, Rascal! Handsome boy! XOXO


----------

